# 9a Collet Closer Questions



## sbx (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey all. So, my wonderful girlfriend gifted me a lever collet closer and 16 3C collets for Christmas. I've been getting it ready for assembly on to my lathe and am having an issue. 

Do any of you that have this accessory know or remember how tight a fit it is on the rear end of the spindle? For me it seems to be a light press fit. 

The rear of my spindle seems to have had a rough life, as there is some scoring on it from its previous life, but it seems to mic out relatively evenly at 1.062. Its tough to measure while assembled, but the ID of the collet closer sleeve looks to be about 1.058 ish. The best I can get using my calipers.

So, I wanted to ask before I forced anything. Thoughts?

Thanks, sbx


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 28, 2015)

The end of the spindle needs to be open enough to accept your drawbar so it can turn smoothly and tighten the collet into the adapter properly.  The spindle also needs to be smooth and square where the drawbar will be pressing on the spindle end.  As a test you could insert the drawbar from the opposite end of the spindle to see how far back it has sufficient clearance to easily enter the spindle.  If it goes almost all the way, then it is pretty clear that the rear of the spindle damage is causing your problem.  If it is tight all the way, then you probably have a drawbar that is too big for the spindle.  You can ream the left end of the spindle, you can turn down the drawbar tube to a smaller O.D., and you can square up the left end of the spindle face to it bears evenly on the drawbar.  First figure out what is causing the problem for certain.
Edit:  What does the O.D. of the drawbar tube measure?
Second edit:  Is it tight on the inside or outside of the spindle?


----------



## sbx (Dec 28, 2015)

To clarify a little. The ID of the spindle isn't the problem. I can insert the drawbar far enough to engage a collet on the other end. Its the male OD of the rear of the spindle that is tight to the female ID in the collet closer's sleeve. I borrowed a pic off the web of what I am talking about shown below. The crudely drawn box shows the female ID the is a press fit to the male OD on the rear of the spindle.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 28, 2015)

OK, got the problem now.  If installing and removing the closer can be done by hand without much effort, no problem.  It will probably gradually get better with time.  You should not need to pound on anything to get it on and off the spindle.  If needed, you can dress down the high spots of scratches or dings on the spindle with a stone or a file to gain a little more clearance.  It probably will take very little metal removal if it is a light press fit now.  You can also use something like Dykem Hi Spot Blue to see where the interference is.  Even a Sharpie is useful.


----------



## sbx (Dec 28, 2015)

Update. Solved Problem #1. I removed all the reverse gearing and banjo, and filed then stoned the rear end of the spindle very carefully. Now the collet closer slides right on and off with no appreciable give. Successfully mounted collets. So, I am good there now, and feel better.

Now, my only remaining question to myself (and you guys if you have thoughts) is if I want to install a pin in the spindle to key up to the key slot in the closer. You can see the key slot in the 3rd post. I've seen a few answers on various sources that range from don't worry about it, to definitely.. 

Thanks for the input Bob.


----------



## David VanNorman (Dec 28, 2015)

You don't need a tight fit The mounting holds it in place as long as it turns with the spindle when the lathe is running that is all that is necessary. You should be able with the lathe running to open the collet pull out the part and put the next one in and keep going. That is why the lever.


----------



## sbx (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the input David. I'll roll with it the way it is until I have reason to look into it again. I think it will be fine for a hobby shop environment. I'll update my restoration thread with pics of it installed after the paint cures a few more days.


----------

